# [SOLVED] How cold is too cold for PC?



## pwforever (Aug 28, 2008)

:4-dontknoI have my computer right in front of my air conditioner to keep it at a low temperature but what is too low for pc's or is every computer configured differently I have a MSI-MS-7368 motherboard and want to know how cold is too cold, my utility for the motherboard monitors the temperature to let me know what's too hot but I don't remember what it said about too cold! Is there a set degree for all computers or no.The lowest I've seen my computer drop was 14 centigrade


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: How cold is too cold for PC?*

Too cold for a PC? 0.0001K :wink:

Seriously, the colder the better. With phase change cooling you can get below 0C, and clock the CPU by a factor of three. There's probably a point where it gets too cold and the metal contact surfaces crack... But that's hard to manage even with phase change.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: How cold is too cold for PC?*

Some people use Liquid nitrogen cooling for overclocking purposes which if I remember correctly is -196 degrees c or about 321F.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: How cold is too cold for PC?*

Liquid gases are cool (I like LOX... :wink but impractical for anything but super computers as the LN2 will eventually evaporate into plain N2, then out-gas through the walls of the cooling system. It needs constant replenishing, and though LN2 is cheaper than say, LOX or LH2 or LHe, it's still a liquid gas and thus, by definition, expensive. Add in my aforementioned worry of the metal contracting too much and cracking, and liquid gas cooling just doesn't look too smart. :wink:


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: How cold is too cold for PC?*

The LN2 is for extreme overclocking, not used in a regular manner. For practice they use dry ice in the pot.


----------



## pwforever (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: How cold is too cold for PC?*



Phædrus2401 said:


> Too cold for a PC? 0.0001K :wink:
> 
> Seriously, the colder the better. With phase change cooling you can get below 0C, and clock the CPU by a factor of three. There's probably a point where it gets too cold and the metal contact surfaces crack... But that's hard to manage even with phase change.


Thank You for the info on how cold is too cold I wasn't sure, anyway I'm not a Gamer I just like having a good machine to work from and wanted to know if having my system in front of the air conditioner would make it too cold or not? Because my place can get hot and humid,so thank you again.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: How cold is too cold for PC?*

Just be sure to not have it too close so that it could produce condensation inside of the case.
Im sure you can see how that may not end well.


----------



## pwforever (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: How cold is too cold for PC?*

Well it's right in front of the air conditioner but I never let it run that way too long and some times I remove the opposite side panel to let the airflow escape better.It has 8inch fan on one side of the chassis for the motherboard


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Speaking of great cooling how accurate is the external cpu temps when the internal temps are more important. My Rig sometimes drops below 20 degrees and the motherboard can get really low like 28 degrees. The internal temps of the cores however remains at 34-38 degrees. Also I was wondering if I should swap out the 120mm fan I have for two 80mm?

Jones


----------

